# Need info. Please.



## aprillyn (Aug 16, 2017)

There is a ball in the top of the bottle that is too large to come out the opening of the bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-J320VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Aug 17, 2017)

It's a (Hiram) Codd type bottle.  There was originally a rubber washer that fit into the groove on the inside of the top.  The bottle was inverted for filling.  After filling, the marble would fall into place against the washer.  When turned upright the pressure of the carbonation would hold the marble in place until dislodged for consumption by the customer. The shoulder indentions prevented the marble from blocking the opening while the contents were being poured.  Can't be of much help on the embossing "Victory", but maybe someone else will chime in with more info.  Nice color.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 17, 2017)

I'd guess this is a British WW2 Codd from 1941 with the VICTORY embossment. 

Aprillyn -- Only a single post is enough to get a response to your questions.  Please don't clutter the forum with repeat posts.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 18, 2017)

Not an American bottle I can tell you that much.
The top is a dead giveaway.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 18, 2017)

As I noted in my previous post, the Khandelwar Glass Works in India still produces these exact Victory Codd sodas to this day.  See the following site:  http://www.coddbottleindia.com/our-products.html.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 18, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> As I noted in my previous post, the Khandelwar Glass Works in India still produces these exact Victory Codd sodas to this day.  See the following site:  http://www.coddbottleindia.com/our-products.html.



I think you're right about the bottle, nhpharm . . . good call.  Note that you didn't post your ID in this thread.  This is an example of why duplicate threads should not be posted to the forum.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 18, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> As I noted in my previous post, the Khandelwar Glass Works in India still produces these exact Victory Codd sodas to this day.  See the following site:  http://www.coddbottleindia.com/our-products.html.


Wow, never expected to see a website advertising the original style of Codd bottle!  I knew that they still made a modern variation of the Codd bottle in Japan and probably other East Asian countries but had no idea that the original style still survived to this day.


----------

